# 22 mag revolver



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

im looking to get a 22 mag revolver to keep in the truck and to carry with me when i hunt.. im not wanting to spend a bundle on it. i would say in the $150 range if i can. anybody got any ideas of what i would need. thanks


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The closest your gonna find to that price will be a used Heritage Arms SA and for what its worth a 22 mag loses so much performance in a SA I'm not sure they are worth it. I had 2 Ruger single six convertables and never found anything the mag would do out of it that the LR wouldn't.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I also have a Ruger single six with a 5.5 inch barrel , very nice gun I would recomend it. As far as 22mag vs 22lr out of a handgun I found one thing held true. The 22 mag killed stuff alot better! I was stationed in Alaska and must have shot a hunderd or more snowshoe rabbits with it and the 22lr out of a handgun saw many fall down kick a little and then run off! You would think it was a bad hit except this never happend with the 22 magnum ! The 22 mag would just put them right down. Also now they make 22 mag ammo customised for handguns. But the downside is 22 mag ammo is on the pricy side, for a few dollors more per box you could get 9mm ammo. Too bad I can not think of a hunting accurate 9mm!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

that .22 mag will make you wince every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> that .22 mag will make you wince every time you pull the trigger.


I would stay away from the S&W 500 then...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

And the 327 federal , 357 mag , 44 mag , 357 sig, 30 carbine , and possibly the 38 special , 9mm , 40 S&W , 10mm , 45 ACP , 45 Colt Heck just stay away from hanguns!!

Yes the 22 mag gives a little bark but it is not that bad.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sasha and Abby said:


> that .22 mag will make you wince every time you pull the trigger.


  :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

